# Taurus Millennium



## shinerman77 (Aug 30, 2011)

anyone like this pistol. my brother is interested in one and asked me about it. I have not had any experiance with them. I have a S&W and a martin rossi. I have heard they are cheap guns and not well made.


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 30, 2011)

I think Taurus gets a bad rap (rightly so) due to some past quality control issues, but I think they have put this in the past and currently make a quality product. I trust Taurus with my safety daily, I carry the Taurus 24/7 Pro Compact. I've put probably 4000 rounds (WWB, Hornady, Federal, reloads) through my carry gun with zero malfunctions.

Rossi handguns are manufactured by Taurus.


----------



## 79Stroker (Aug 31, 2011)

i wouldnt use an old Taurus as a paper weight, but in the past years taurus has changed some things and are producing decent guns for their price


----------



## lswoody (Aug 31, 2011)

I've herad they are decent guns now.


----------

